# Eliminating screensaver mode



## strolee (Aug 15, 2007)

Quick question regarding my Dishnet 211 satellite receiver that hopefully someone can help me out with. I can't figure out how to get it to stop going into screensaver mode after some non-activity. I'm trying to do some Tivo recording and every time I try to play back what I thought I had recorded, I see that all I have recorded was the Dishnet logo floating around the screen, because the receiver had gone into screensaver mode. Does someone know the setting that will stop the receiver from doing this?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Menu 7 and create an auto tune timer. I have turned off the screensaver mode, but like the 622 the 211 still goes into it with the nightly update.

Nightly update cannot be stopped, so I created an AutoTune timer 1 hour after the nightly update and it wakes it back up for the rest of the day.


----------



## chrisc16 (Jan 8, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Menu 7 and create an auto tune timer. I have turned off the screensaver mode, but like the 622 the 211 still goes into it with the nightly update.
> 
> Nightly update cannot be stopped, so I created an AutoTune timer 1 hour after the nightly update and it wakes it back up for the rest of the day.


Actually, you can (and I have) disabled the nightly updates: Menu 6-1-6. Just be aware that your receiver will only update if you turn it off for the night.

I also had to disable the daily 3am EPG updates. Now my receiver always stays on and I never get the floating Dish logo in my recordings.

-Chris


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It says it is disabled, but it is not. It has to have a time for updates. When that time comes, it shuts down and does maintenance, and guide updates then reboots. You cannot turn it off.

All you can turn off is the 2-4-8 hour screen saver mode.


----------

